# RecipeDB - Piggy Wiggy Brown



## malt_shovel (19/6/11)

Piggy Wiggy Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  Partial                      Brewer's Notes Generic Amber LME was Muntons Caramalt Amber, TF Amber is home made crystal using Bairds Maris Otter, roasted to around 170 Lovibond. Smoked, Home Roasted Amber and Carafa T1 mashed at 66oC for 60 mins. 60 minute boil. Conditioning done at near 0degC with gelatin to drop out US-05 quickly. Chinook is actually Citra (11.1% AA). OG should read 1.049 and FG was 1.012. IBU was closer to 36   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.2 kg TF Amber Malt    0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I     3 kg Generic DME - Amber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         28L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 39.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 28L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Dazza88 (18/7/11)

Hey , how did this one go.


----------



## malt_shovel (18/7/11)

DazDog said:


> Hey , how did this one go.



Hey mate,

This was my first crack at a smoked ale for a club comp and it got plenty of good remarks. The smoke is not dominant by any stretch, really is pretty subtle, so if you wanted a full-on smoke flavour, you could easily double the amount of smoked malt. Wyermann smoke their malt with Beechwood, so a more bacon flavour is probably only available to those who smoke their own malt with hickory wood shavings. Certainly easy to drink pints of this as it stands.

Let me know how you go if you decide to brew it.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## malt_shovel (16/8/11)

malt_shovel said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> This was my first crack at a smoked ale for a club comp and it got plenty of good remarks. The smoke is not dominant by any stretch, really is pretty subtle, so if you wanted a full-on smoke flavour, you could easily double the amount of smoked malt. Wyermann smoke their malt with Beechwood, so a more bacon flavour is probably only available to those who smoke their own malt with hickory wood shavings. Certainly easy to drink pints of this as it stands.
> 
> ...



This ended up wining 2nd in the club competition. Certainly got better with some bottle conditioning. Smoke is subtle / meaty flavour, rather than logfire smokiness.


----------

